# Summer Job: Show Braider?



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

If it is a hunter show you are going to then you are going to need to know how to plait, which requires yarn. Hunter plaits look like this:










Button braids are common in the jumper and dressage ring, as well as eventing:









Tails are usually only braided in the hunter ring and should look like this:








There are a few different ways to finish them off. Pinwheels are hardest to do but look fantastic if you can do them right. Many people will just finish the braid off after they get toward the end of the tailbone and loop it under.

If you do any running braids make sure they are along the crest of the neck and don't get droopy.









As a horse owner, I know if I am going to have my horse braided, I make sure his man is pulled. Be prepared for some un-pulled manes though. Just charge extra if you do have to pull a mane.

As for dress code, dress comfortably. Jeans and a t-shirt should work just fine. The people that have braided for me, I only judge them on their braiding abilities, not what they wear. 

I would price everything you do low, especially if it is a schooling show, until you get really good and travel to some bigger shows. 

Practice on every horse you can and take pictures. This is a really great way to make money. My roommate braided at local events and combined tests to make money to show her horse. Go to where the show is a day or two before and post a few flyers. Good luck!


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks. =) Already, this site is proving to be way more useful than Yahoo Answers.

Is there any particular mane pulling comb that I should invest in? I don't pull my guy's mane because it's so thin as it is. I can buy online, or we have a Stateline Tack and a Dover around here.

And thanks for the pictures, too. Turns out, I had never actually seen a completed hunter plait before. I guess that's the next one I'll be practicing. =)


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Off topic: Does anyone have a video on how to do a running braid like the one in countercanter's post? The style where it's tight against the crest.

On topic:
Have a picture showing an example of each type of braid that you do just in case you run into someone who wants to see your work or if there's a show newbie who doesn't know braids by name.

Bring brushes, water and hair spray or gel.

Bring chems to disinfect the brushes and combs after EACH horse.

Generally speaking you won't be asked to pull a mane, but you never know. Be prepared to do so.

The needle to sew the braids isn't sharp. It's more like a rug needle, but you can buy blunt needles specific for horse braids.

Get clearance from the show ahead of time. Not all shows welcome people just coming in and offering services. 

Get some business cards. VistaPrint.com often has specials where you can get simple cards for free. Include your name, phone number, email and a list of services you're offering. Never know if you might get a call to do something else. If you can offer things like body clipping, mane pulling, sheath cleaning, tack cleaning - whatever - list them too.

If you're just starting - are you just starting at charging or just starting at braiding? If you're just starting at braiding, skip charging and just try to get as much experience as possible. Check local ads to see what others are charging.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

You have the ability to have quite the profitable business! I know someone who would braid at the shows she went to and would make enough money to cover all of her showing expenses.

At 2-3 day shows, make sure that you are able to go back and check on the horse's braids to fix or even re-braid if they have rubbed/slept on them. Keep a list of ride times so you are well aware as to when the horses need to be ready.

Time how long it takes for you to braid a mane. On a well behaved horse, using rubber bands on button braids, I take 20 minutes.

Also, you'll want to have a stool. A tall, sturdy one that is easy to carry is best.

I highly suggest learning how to braid with yarn. The braids are less likely to come undone when secured that way.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

BooBear said:


> Thanks. =) Already, this site is proving to be way more useful than Yahoo Answers.
> 
> Is there any particular mane pulling comb that I should invest in? I don't pull my guy's mane because it's so thin as it is. I can buy online, or we have a Stateline Tack and a Dover around here.
> 
> And thanks for the pictures, too. Turns out, I had never actually seen a completed hunter plait before. I guess that's the next one I'll be practicing. =)


Just your run of the mill metal mane pulling comb. Those weird ones that have a razor in the comb teeth or whatever are horrid. Just stick to the metal one.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> Off topic: Does anyone have a video on how to do a running braid like the one in countercanter's post? The style where it's tight against the crest.


You just have to keep it ver, very tight. It also helps if you are standing on a stool and make sure you pull the hair through the braid as close to the crest as you can. It takes practice.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Hunter braids, when done properly, are stunning. but it takes a lot of practice to make them look nice. For example:









These people are amazing:
Lucky Braids


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

@Dancing Arabian: I'm just starting at charging. I've been braiding my own horse's mane since 2007 and lesson horses since 2004. xD The business cards are a great idea that I wouldn't have thought of. I had a set made up for when I was interviewing people for my school paper, but I didn't even think to make them now. What kind of chemicals do you recommend for disinfecting? Usually, I use bleach on my synthetic brushes, but I've never had to disinfect anything for his mane since I tend to buy new hair brushes so quickly.

@IslandWave: It's nice to hear it's as profitable as I'm hoping it will be. xD I love braiding, so I think it'll be rewarding to get paid for doing what I love. I'm currently saving up to get my horse out of the barn I'm at now. They didn't tell me that he colicked at some point last year and the service is only going downhill. I recently sprained my foot walking around on the property, too >.<. Just walking, trying to get to the pasture. And a stool is a great idea. I'm only 5'4, so extra height would be lovely. Button braiding my guy with rubber bands only takes me about 15-20 minutes. His mane is really thin.

@CounterCanter: Thanks for the clarification. =) I didn't know if the brand made a difference for it as far as quality. Like buying forks for the kitchen... some are nicer than others. That last picture is STUNNING.

Side note: I'm thinking of setting up a small website (like webs.com or something) and posting an online portfolio / an example of all of the braids on my horse with a price list and service list. I just remembered that one of the barns around here actually has a computer that the boarders are allowed to use, so I'll leave a flyer with the website right next to it. =)

Also, I'm sure I'm not the only one this happens to- when I braid, my nailbeds get rubbed raw. I've heard that putting vet wrap on your fingers helps... does it work?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

BooBear said:


> @Dancing Arabian: I'm just starting at charging. I've been braiding my own horse's mane since 2007 and lesson horses since 2004. xD The business cards are a great idea that I wouldn't have thought of. I had a set made up for when I was interviewing people for my school paper, but I didn't even think to make them now. What kind of chemicals do you recommend for disinfecting? Usually, I use bleach on my synthetic brushes, but I've never had to disinfect anything for his mane since I tend to buy new hair brushes so quickly.


Bleach would be too abrasive. Beauty supply shops should sell that blue thing hairdressers stick their combs in.



BooBear said:


> Also, I'm sure I'm not the only one this happens to- when I braid, my nailbeds get rubbed raw. I've heard that putting vet wrap on your fingers helps... does it work?


Yes and no. Your fingers will be covered, but the vet wrap is sticky so it will make you braid slower and you'll lose a lot of dexterity. Try those cheapie disposable gloves. They come in a big package for less than $2, should be in the section of the supermarket with the mops. Your hands will be covered and you'll be able to toss them and use a fresh pair for each horse if they work for you.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

You also will need to get up and at 'em very early. A friend of mine did this, and was at the grounds at 3 am at times, to get her customer's horses done on time.

And Rubbermaid makes a very handy step stool, with handle, and storage compartment under step for your equipment, and I've seen one that had a drawer too. Great item to have.

Jessie got 20 for manes, and 25 for tails, and this was in 90's, so don't know what rate is now but should be at least that I think.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I have seen braiders wrap what kind of looks like white medical tape around where their fingers get rubbed raw. That would probably help.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

BooBear; 
Such a great idea! Were I able to braid well, (or at ALL-ha!) I most CERTAINLY would do something such as you are planning in order to help with not only "networking" with other horse people in my area, but also to supplement the finances involved with owning or leasing a horse of my own once I'm ready to take that step!

It's great to see how supportive and helpful the folks on this thread are to even post photos of braids for you! This is such a terrific forum...I'd love to hear how your business venture works out (as I'm sure the others here would also!). Best of luck to you!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

BooBear said:


> Side note: I'm thinking of setting up a small website (like webs.com or something) and posting an online portfolio / an example of all of the braids on my horse with a price list and service list. I just remembered that one of the barns around here actually has a computer that the boarders are allowed to use, so I'll leave a flyer with the website right next to it. =)


I don't think that you'll need a website right away, although I don't doubt that it would be a nice addition in the future. When I horse show, I rarely go online. I get what I need through word of mouth, flyers, or a phone call. (I don't have a smartphone, so I may be in the minority.)

I forgot to add this to my original post, but I vote for a polo shirt tucked into jeans with a belt. Casual professional.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

BooBear said:


> The show barns around here are rather snooty and the people generally don't like doing more than they have to. Most barns offer grooming services before and after you ride your horse (eliminating any work for the owner...), but the grooming services don't offer braiding. It's just sheer laziness / ignorance.
> 3 minutes ago


Well first off, these are people you want money from, should I would get rid of this attitude. I hire a braider. Is it because I am lazy and ignorant? No, it is because I work and often get to the show much later than my horse arrives. If my braider had this attitude, I would find a new one. 

To answer some of your questions, set a price, do not go by donations. I pay $40 for hunter braids. Since you are just starting out, lower would be appropriate. 

I really don't care what the braider wears, either.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

GoAppendix said:


> Well first off, these are people you want money from, should I would get rid of this attitude. I hire a braider. Is it because I am lazy and ignorant? No, it is because I work and often get to the show much later than my horse arrives. If my braider had this attitude, I would find a new one.


i totally agree!! i have shown both h/j and eventing and have hired a braider before not bc im ignorant or lazy but because someone else could do a better job which means not only did my horse look better bu tthe job got done quicker so she could get on with eating/not being bored!


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

Ohgeeze. I didn't realize how bad that sounded until you guys pointed it out. I used to board at one of the barns I wanted to braid at and these people in particular were lazy and ignorant at times... xD I know stereotypes aren't always true, I was just anticipating dealing with the worst of owners from what I remember from that barn. By no means do I mean that everybody who wants a braider is lazy and ignorant.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

As far as the needle versus bands, I would bring bands but use string and a pull-thru unless the owner requests otherwise. Bands tend to look tacky, while string is classier.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I so wish there was someone like you at the shows we go to! I honestly cannot braid pretty to save my life - it's not laziness - I cannot even french braid my own hair, it always looks messy when I do it. I think at the right shows, you'd do quite well (though $40 may be a little steep at schooling level shows)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Braid your horse in various styles and take pics and create a small photo album. If any of your tools are plastic, buy a bunch in case something breaks. You'll also need several stools of different heights as some of those jumpers are Tall. Get a suitcase that has wheels. This will enable you to load everything in there and leave the other hand free for the stool. You will look organized. Bring several clippers, Klip Kool, oil. This is for little touchups. Ah yes, your camera to take pics of your work to add to your album. It's great to have them for your to refer to, to see what needs improving. I hope this works out for you and that you don't mind rising at 4 am to be ready to work by 5. Be sure to charge at least min wage and by the hour. By the time you've put in a season, you'll be in demand and able to raise your rates. Don't forget, it costs you to get there. Don't think just gas but wear on the vehicle as well.


----------

